# Waterstones customers, don't forget to move your ebooks to Kobo



## Ros_Jackson

If you're a Waterstones customer, today is the day they switch their ebook business over to Kobo. You should have an email with a link to transfer all of your books to the Kobo library. I found it really seamless, one click and it was all done without a glitch.

https://www.waterstones.com/help/ebooks-&-mp3-audio-downloads/12


----------

